# Focal Point



## skiboarder72 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shot this the other day... love that 10mm glass sometimes  Feedback appreciated!


----------



## 12321 (Apr 27, 2008)

definitely like the right dock.. the one on the left kinda takes from the photo, sky is a bit bright... i'd like to see this in color without the left dock and without too direct of sunlight.. and maybe have the water be somewhat still....


----------



## abraxas (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice shot. Processed really well, but, I think the couple branches upper left are distracting.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 28, 2008)

nice texture


----------

